# Project Update



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

1968 LeMans Project

Few new pics of the front end, doors off. have more shots of work done on the back end but haven't offloaded my camera yet.

from the doors back things get ugly


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looking great so far! Keep after it.......


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

put up a few more pics from today. 1968lemans.************. passenger quarter is coming along but there's a lot of rust damage...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's all pretty common stuff. Don't get too discouraged. The hood and fenders sure match up great. Looks very straight in the pix....

If you get frustrated, check out the "Still chipping away..." thread. That should help.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

I feel your pain. I'm chipping away at my 72 project too. I keep telling myself "Take it one part at a time,"

Looks like it's coming along pretty well though. Good job.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's going to be a sweet car when your done!! Keep up the good work.:cheers


----------



## goatman-68 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking good so far. What color are you going with, I think I see a hint of red..... I haven't driven my project since Nov.01, but I will be in a couple months finally.......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

goatman-68 said:


> Looking good so far. What color are you going with, I think I see a hint of red..... I haven't driven my project since Nov.01, but I will be in a couple months finally.......



Saaweeet!! Post some pix when yours is done too..... Seems like '68's are all of a sudden coming out of the woodwork....


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

they're the coooolest:cool


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

goatman-68 said:


> What color are you going with...


It's going to be either black or starlight black. haven't decided yet if I should go with what I know I like or the original paint. parchment white metallic interior and white top.


----------

